# traditional INFP or imaginative ISFJ?



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

As the title suggests, I'm having trouble with typing myself. 

On 16personalities, I usually test as INFJ. However, by looking at cognitive functions, I can quickly eliminate INFJ, as Ni and Se descriptions don't resonate for me. This leads me to the debate between INFP and ISFJ.

What fits for INFP: I am idealistic. 
I desire to present myself externally in a way that matches up with what's important to me personally (I don't follow fads). I am very curious and enjoy exploring ideas and possibilities. I enjoy talking about why I am the way I am and why other people are the way they are, and drawing positive comparisons. I am adaptable, flexible, and open-minded. I am quite imaginative and starry-eyed. I prefer variety over routine. I do not like household chores and duties. Although I'm loyal to people, I'm not generally loyal to a specific set of interests (preferring variety to repetition). I am a bit proud of the quirks that make me a bit different from others.  Not majorly, but I like being seen for me, rather than being lost in the crowd (since I often am just lost in the crowd). I am very sensitive and thoughtful, often taking things personally. These may not so much be INFP traits, as much as traits that might not match up with ISFJ. I don't like being criticized, even constructively (I am not critical of others, why do others criticize me?)

What fits for ISFJ: I am quiet, friendly, responsible, detail-oriented, organized, loyal and considerate. I notice and remember specifics about people who are important to me (often recalling details about others that they don't even remember). I'm always striving to create a harmonious environment in my home. I like planning in advance and knowing what to expect of the near future. My friendships with ISFJ are consistent and mutually caring, friendships with INFP historically start off special, but ultimately leave me feeling used. I am a polite goody-goody, who has trouble defining and expressing my own opinions. I prefer to stay neutral and stay out of any clashes. One of my strongest desires is to be liked, loved, accepted and appreciated by my loved ones. I love traditions, recreating my memories, and am fascinated by the past (history, genealogy, religion). I prefer solid and simple colors in clothing, casual but classic. I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax. I really cannot handle conflict between myself and others, nor witnessing it between others even when I'm not involved (why can't we all just get along?)

I think that's a good start, though I am sure that the above are just generalizations and don't get down to the psychological root of these preferences. I saw several question sets out there, but I wasn't sure which is best in my situation. So, if someone wants to help me and would like me to answer questions, I would be happy to. Thank you!


----------



## Simoneparadise (Dec 22, 2016)

Enfp


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Simoneparadise said:


> Enfp


Really!? I hope that's my type, I love my Ne. I lean to introversion because of social anxiety, but could see myself leading with Ne, so I like your answer.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone else have further input? Or should I officially declare myself to be an ENFP .


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I think you're ISFJ. You have trouble voicing your opinion. *NFPs, even the nicest ones find a way to channel their opinions. It's part of what Fi is about.
Also, you have a good memory and like traditions. I just don't see how an ENFP could be like that.
The things you listed as INFP traits are very general stuff: being imaginative and not liking household chores, being flexible and open minded can be anyone.
"I am not a procrastinator" - this is very telling, as almost all N types like to procrastinate at some level.
I think you're ISFJ or may be ESFJ.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> I think you're ISFJ. You have trouble voicing your opinion. *NFPs, even the nicest ones find a way to channel their opinions. It's part of what Fi is about.
> Also, you have a good memory and like traditions. I just don't see how an ENFP could be like that.
> The things you listed as INFP traits are very general stuff: being imaginative and not liking household chores, being flexible and open minded can be anyone.
> "I am not a procrastinator" - this is very telling, as almost all N types like to procrastinate at some level.
> I think you're ISFJ or may be ESFJ.


I guess it's hard to type me based on the above, because the things you mentioned that don't sound ENFP are pretty general, just like the things that do. Not that I disagree with you, of course, just that I'm realizing how general my listed traits are. Maybe I should answer a question set. Are there any you find particularly helpful in typing? 

Also, I gently disagree regarding procrastination, at least in my personal experiences. My sensor husband is an awful procrastinator, whereas my intuitive mother and sister are just like me: very proactive. Maybe we're the oddballs though .

Thanks, Jetser! Let me know if you have a preferred questions list .


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

~I used to test as an ISFJ though I'm actually INFP.~


From what you say you have in common with ISFJ, I don't think you are one. Your "ISFJ traits" seem a little standard while you seem to relate more closely to the INFP traits. Plus, if you love your Ne, that means it isn't your inferior function, like it is in the ISFJ type!

I recommend having a look at the Personality Junkie website. There is a really detailed description of the INFP personality type, in particular, and I found it to be most eye-opening. In-depth study of type potentials is how I was able to determine what my type was without having to rely solely on internet tests. 


----------

I have my own theory about why I used to test as ISFJ, but it may be long and confusing.

The function stack for INFP is:
Introverted Feeling
Extroverted Intuition
*Introverted Sensing
Extroverted Thinking*

(I know that Extroverted Thinking is the auxiliary ISTJ function, but hear me out!)

My theory is that I was using my Introverted Feeling(Fi) function, which is concerned about the values I find to be important, and my Extroverted Intuition(Ne) function, which is all about possibilities, to read too much into the answers I was giving. I find detailed sensory information to be valuable(since I can easily overlook things, and my Ne can lead to undesirable feelings sometimes), and I find logic and organization to be valuable(since my organization skills are a total mess). I answered the quiz as though I functioned with these values. Te is like Judging in this case, Si is sensing, and my strongest Fi came across as Fe(ISFJ auxiliary) in the test. 

I advise exploring, but at a leisurely pace, and you'll come to an answer. Depending on how old you are or how stressed you are right now, it could really affect how you place. Why not check out ISFP while you're at it? 

Don't stress about it too much because I think there is a great degree of plasticity in personality typing. Everyone uses N, S, F, and T to some degree, and you can learn how to use each one in different amounts.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Have you ever considered INTP? Just asking. Otherwise, I think INFP over ISFJ. Many of your ISFJ points actually point to higher Ne/lower Si, but a lot of your concern for finding the right word/defining things really say dominant introverted judging (IxxP type) and resonate with this INTP at least.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

TyranAmiros said:


> Have you ever considered INTP? Just asking. Otherwise, I think INFP over ISFJ. Many of your ISFJ points actually point to higher Ne/lower Si, but a lot of your concern for finding the right word/defining things really say dominant introverted judging (IxxP type) and resonate with this INTP at least.


You know, I'm seriously looking into INTP now. I had never considered myself a thinker, but I could see signs of low Fe in myself. Also, I randomly came across the "INTP Sarcastic Functions" image. For Ti, it says "..stays up reading Wikipedia at 4am to feed its insatiable hunger for knowledge." I found that quite humorous because, yes I totally do that. But also because I recently discovered that my ISTP brother does the exact same thing. I can become super withdrawn from my husband when I'm thirsting for knowledge over some random thing. Anyway, that might not be enough to "diagnose" myself with Ti, but it is certainly something I am going to consider. I'll check in in a bit to respond to the previous commenter. Thank you guys!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> I guess it's hard to type me based on the above, because the things you mentioned that don't sound ENFP are pretty general, just like the things that do. Not that I disagree with you, of course, just that I'm realizing how general my listed traits are. Maybe I should answer a question set. Are there any you find particularly helpful in typing?
> 
> Also, I gently disagree regarding procrastination, at least in my personal experiences. My sensor husband is an awful procrastinator, whereas my intuitive mother and sister are just like me: very proactive. Maybe we're the oddballs though .
> 
> Thanks, Jetser! Let me know if you have a preferred questions list .


I use these descriptions as a standard.

Which one do you think applies to you more?


*Si as Leading Function* - ISFJ

"A strong ability to recognize internal physical states in themselves and others, to understand how these states are reached and how to recreate and avoid certain states. Individuals who possess Si as a base function are drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical impressions and try to eliminate those conditions that are incongruent to their senses. Whenever Si base function individuals are taking part in something that involves recognizing, recreating, or analyzing physical states, they feel a great deal of personal power and enthusiasm.

The avoidance of discomfort is one of the primary motivations of these types. Feelings of internal discomfort can arise from a tense psychological atmosphere, working too hard and sapping the body's resources, being pressured by other people or by numerous "things to do," and from unsatiated or oversatiated physical needs. These types tend to quickly recognize and be quite vocal about discomfort that arises and either take clever measures to dissipate it or simply get out of whatever is bothering them. They are very receptive to other people sharing feelings of discomfort with them and can help alleviate the tension and offer good solutions.

Si leading types are constantly adjusting themselves to their environment (which includes the people around them), and rarely have any fixed ideas about what is "appropriate" to desire in a given situation. Often their own body language seems smooth and confident when it comes to dealing with physical aspects of reality. They are able to assess people's need, but they do so on their personal basis. It is enough for something to "feel right" for them to justify it. This behavior may seem random to outside observers, since it is concomitant with weak Ni."

or

*Fi as leading function* - INFP

"Introverted ethics is an introverted, rational, and static information element. It is also called Fi, R, relational ethics, or white ethics. Fi is generally associated with the ability to gain an implicit sense of the subjective 'distance' between two people, and make judgments based off of said thing. Types with valued Fi strive to make and maintain close, personal relationships with their friends and family. They value sensitivity to others' feelings, and occasionally will make their innermost feelings and sentiments known in order to test the possibility of creating closeness with others.

Also, these types convey emotions in terms of how they were affected by something (such as "I did not like that"), rather than an extroverted ethics (Fe) approach that would describe the object itself without clear reference to the subject involved (such as "That sucked"). Much of their decisions are based on how they themselves, or others in relation to them personally, feel in contrast to considering how "the big picture" is affected (such as groups of people)."

or maybe

*Ne as Leading Function* - ENFP

"The individual is skilled at generating intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using their own curiosity inspire and motivate them to discussion and consideration of different possibilities. He easily makes parallels between different concepts, situations, people, knowledge and skills, makes connections across different fields of knowledge and social groups, dabbles in multiple interests and hobbies at once. He enjoys bringing up to discussion different viewpoints and potentialities, reconciling them and finding out where the truth might lie. He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, new information, new skills, new books and movies, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing)."



From what I gathered you're more likely this: "Si leading types are constantly adjusting themselves to their environment (which includes the people around them),"
It includes being flexible and open minded if the circumstances require you to be so.
The question is, are you that flexible with all your views in general? Are you easily excitable even on your own? Are you turned on by new ideas, do you easily see parallels between wildly different topics without any assistance? (so it's not someone else who came up with the idea, but YOU came up with it on your own)

The way I see it, these: "I enjoy talking about why I am the way I am and why other people are the way they are", "I'm always striving to create a harmonious environment in my home."
are very Fe.
"My friendships with ISFJ are consistent and mutually caring, friendships with INFP historically start off special, but ultimately leave me feeling used"
This is again not very *NFP. Same types have a mutual understanding and fun with each other; opposing types (such as INFP and ISFJ) have these kinds of experiences: they start off good, it's fun for a while but ultimately it gets tiresome.

Are you sure, you're an introvert? ESFJ makes more sense in my opinion.

Read this:

*Fe as Leading Function* - ESFJ

"The individual is always in tune to the unifying and harmonizing aspects in the constant flow of reality that he perceives surrounding him, and responds to these sensitively, spontaneously and directly. He seeks out and creates activities where people are totally invested and engaged in what they are doing, as well as concepts and ideals that will allow people to feel united in their values and purpose. Something's value for him is directly tied to how much coactive zeal it inspires. He is highly proactive about steering the flow of events into the direction he himself considers ideal. He may, for example, try to lighten a tense atmosphere with jokes and optimistic statements, as happens in case of ESE, or, conversely, get people to be serious and concentrated if they are too carefree during a crisis situation or try to instill a sense of purpose if they are too demotivated as happens in case of EIE. Nevertheless, he believes in full investment, for him there are no half-measures."


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> I use this as a standard.
> 
> Which one of these do you think applies to you more?


That is so helpful! This is the most clear way I've seen the functions described. Do you have one for Ti as well?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> That is so helpful! This is the most clear way I've seen the functions described. Do you have one for Ti as well?


Here, you can switch between different types and you can read the desciptions for each function.

This is for INTP: https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/2cdfwz/socionicsmbti_descriptions_by_functions_intp/

The others are there as well.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> Here, you can switch between different types and you can read the desciptions for each function.


So helpful, thanks! When I was first reading the Si description as the leading function, I was strongly relating to it and thought it would be the winner, except the word "physical" kept throwing me off. If you replace physical with mental and emotional, I think Si very well describes me. I'm overaware of feelings of comfort and discomfort, but actually feel quite disconnected from the physical source of these feelings. 

Some examples: 
During a peaceful and enjoyable hike a few weeks ago, we arrived at a breathtaking waterfall, where we stopped and enjoyed our lunch. To my surprise, I became very irritable and uncomfortable. I became overwhelmed and wanted nothing more to be back at my home. This is not at all normal for me, as being out in nature and hiking is a freeing experience for me that typically eleviates my stress, gives me perspective, lifts my spirits and just puts me in the best state of mind. I started thinking that I must be ill or depressed if I am unhappy and uncomfortable in my happy place. Well, after urging my group to get moving again, we walk just around the corner and suddenly, these negative feelings are lifted. It was then and only then that I realized that the roar from the waterfall was overwhelming my senses and making me uncomfortable. I had no idea that my mental and emotional state there was in any way affected by my physical surroundings until I was suddenly removed from that loud roaring. 

Another example from yesterday: I was getting irritable and just felt in a funk. Kind of emotional and just out of sorts. Every small thing that others said or did was just really bugging me. I was disappointed in myself for feeling off, when the day hadn't been bad at all. There was no reason for me to be feeling so uncomfortable emotionally and mentally. Well, after feeling this way for quite awhile, I notice a plate sitting on the counter with my lunch prepared but untouched. Only then do I recall that I had prepared my lunch several hours before, but must have gotten distracted and forgot to actually eat it. Basically, I got super "hangry", but I didn't even realize that my body was hungry. I skipped the physical sensation and was only noticing my mental and emotional states of discomfort.
Same type of deal with, say, a tag itching me on my clothing. I feel like I'm having a really rough day, and only when I change at the end of the day do I become aware that, wow, I feel mentally and emotionally better in these comfortable clothes.. man, I could have been in a better mood all day if I'd noticed that the itchy tag was making me uncomfortable.

I'm making myself sound pathetic here, and maybe that's too much detail. But, as you can see, my physical surroundings strongly impact my mood, but there is a lack of awareness there for me. I'm much more "in my head" and ungrounded than I believe a Sensing-dominant type to be.

And this is just my initial reaction to the first type, . I have yet to analyze how I feel about Ne, Fi, Fe and Ti. It's 3am here, I should be sleeping as I need to get up in 2 hours, but when something is on my mind I can't put it aside to sleep!

*EDIT:* yes, after reading Si again, I would have to replace every "physical" with "emotional and psychological", and every "senses" with "feeling", "state of mind" or "vibe". Then it applies to me. Overly aware and enthusiastic about comfort internally, but in a non-physical way, more in a internal psycholical calm/balance/peace way.

_A strong ability to recognize internal physical _ *(psychological)* _ states in themselves and others, to understand how these states are reached and how to recreate and avoid certain states. Individuals who possess Si as a base function are drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical _ * emotional and mental* _ impressions and try to eliminate those conditions that are incongruent to their senses_ * desired state of mind*. 

With those kinds of adjustments, I think a feeling function comparable to Si would be fitting, when paired with the Ne description (that, at a glance is very fitting for me). However, I am struggling to see whether that would be Fe or Fi that I'm experiencing. It feels personal (introverted feeling function), although I can recognize these states of mind in others and alter environments to create the desired mood and improve another's psychological well-being. It still feels like I'm more in tune with my own state and my own needs than I am with others, and only through assumptions and connecting the dots can I apply this to help others.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> .


I only strongly related to this part of the Fi description:
_Fi as leading function- INFP:
Much of their decisions are based on how they themselves, or others in relation to them personally, feel in contrast to considering how "the big picture" is affected (such as groups of people)."_

I strongly related to all of the Ne description! The underlined areas rang especially true for me, and are major aspects of my personality and what makes me different from others I know:

_Ne as Leading Function - ENFP
"The individual is skilled at generating intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using their own curiosity inspire and motivate them to discussion and consideration of different possibilities. He easily makes parallels between different concepts, situations, people, knowledge and skills, makes connections across different fields of knowledge and social groups, dabbles in multiple interests and hobbies at once.  He enjoys bringing up to discussion different viewpoints and potentialities, reconciling them and finding out where the truth might lie. He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, new information, new skills, new books and movies, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun.  The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him.  Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing)."_




> The question is, are you that flexible with all your views in general? Are you easily excitable even on your own? Are you turned on by new ideas, do you easily see parallels between wildly different topics without any assistance? (so it's not someone else who came up with the idea, but YOU came up with it on your own)


I'm all about my own ideas. I compliment others' ideas as well, to show my appreciation of their creative thinking, because it is a trait in me that I wish others recognized, acknowledged and complimented as well. I give credit to others for any reiterated ideas that don't come from me, as I wish others would do the same and give me credit for my ideas (as the common source of most new ideas in my social groups, I am often forgotten as the actual source, but it is so hard for me to say "ahem, yes, that was my idea you're referring to.."). Yes, in short, I'm very turned on by new ideas. Although I am excited easily all on my own, I need someone to hear my ideas and thoughts too. I get so giddy when I am alone and come up with an idea, but then I need pencil and paper and listening ears to brainstorm it all out loud or visually. I can't just keep it inside and be excited for long if I'm on my own. I greet people at the door with my ideas. Or call or text someone that I think appreciates me or at least is willing to listen.



> The way I see it, these: "I enjoy talking about why I am the way I am and why other people are the way they are", "I'm always striving to create a harmonious environment in my home."
> are very Fe...
> 
> Are you sure, you're an introvert? ESFJ makes more sense in my opinion.
> ...


Okay, wait, that really fits as well. Which type is ESE? I do tell jokes to lighten and proactively steer the collective mood on the direction I find to be ideal, and value is directly tied to how much coactive zeal it inspires. That coactive zeal is a major motivator and source of joy for me. I love it when I'm with a small group of people (or, one-on-one) and we are all enjoying ourselves fully and enthusiastically, light-hearted, joyful, interactive. And yes, I even create events and environments with the hope that the people I care about will be totally invested and engages in, and I love uniting these small groups over a concept or ideal that encourages good, joyful conversation.

So, what does this mean? Fe and Ne, and my altered version of Si to focus more of psychological state than physical state..


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> .


(I don't know how to tag someone, hope the quoting works). 

I think that Ne is more important to my identity than Fe is, I just enjoy those Fe coactive zeal moments, especially when my ideas led to those moments (I particularly enjoy the creative leadership role in creating an event that creates desired vibes).

I relate to Fi more in the "creative role" than the leading role:
_The individual is very adept at perceiving, establishing, and maintaining personal bonds between people. However, these bonds are often perceived as being situational and flexible rather than static. The individual is inclined to focus on establishing personal bonds with other people in the context of realizing or following perceptions from his base function. The person easily creates a sense of closeness and kinship between people by expressing like and acceptance, but these sentiments are situational rather than an expression of permanent feelings. If the person's mood or external situation changes, he or she may "turn off" the feelings instantly, even forgetting whom they had created the feeling of kinship with._

I also relate to Si more as a creative function than a leading function:
_The individual is naturally good at organizing relaxing activities and recreation and making sure people are calm and enjoying themselves, but displays this behavior and skill when he sees a specific need for it rather than doing it automatically, all the time. The individual does not place emphasis on being calm and balanced all the time, as opposed to those with Si as a leading function._

And, finally, I see how ENTP could work as well, with Ne leading and Fe as my mobilizing function :
_The individual longs for situations where people are having fun, laughing and joking, and feel emotionally free and spontaneous. However, he is generally unable to produce this atmosphere himself and uses other means to create situations where there is a good chance that others will take the emotional initiative and create a fun and emotionally stimulating atmosphere. Failure at such attempts are met with dismay, which the individual either hides or reacts to with frustration and annoyance._


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> (I don't know how to tag someone, hope the quoting works).
> 
> I think that Ne is more important to my identity than Fe is, I just enjoy those Fe coactive zeal moments, especially when my ideas led to those moments (I particularly enjoy the creative leadership role in creating an event that creates desired vibes).
> 
> ...


Okay, I learned three things from your comments.
1. You are an extravert.
2. You have Ne. Probably high on your stack, which means either ENFP or ESFJ.
3. I was wrong.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I agree with #2 (using Ne). I could come around to the idea of #1 (as I'm relating to extraverted functions, not because I'm in any way a social butterfly..). But I disagree with #3. You weren't wrong in seeing Si in me, it's definitely there on some level. And you got me thinking about ESFJ, which is a type I've never considered, but now seems to be a real possibility!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

After taking a day to let my confusion and excitement fizzle, I can see that the only function I am very confident that I have is Ne. Ne is present in ENxP, INxP, ESxJ and ISxJ, and isn't telling enough in itself for me to pick one of those 8 types. But, I wonder if the fact that I only truly identify with Ne at this point is telling that it is likely my dominant (or at least my auxillary). Oddly, Fe descriptions do match up in some ways for me (such as being expressive, open to talking about relationships and life experiences, and enjoying those moments where everyone is just vibing off eachother and having a great time). But my hesitations over the most important Fe (denying my individuality and setting it aside to meld with the current group) just doesn't feel right. That could be telling that it isn't my dominant. It's also strange that I don't relate to Fi dominance all that much, but maybe Fi takes a different feel to it when it's not dominant. I relate more to the very personal and subjective aspect of Fi: being deeply touched and moved, being a bit stubborn and easily offended, being afraid of losing my own identity in a group or when others are too similar to me (if I met someone very similar to me in interests and personality, I would initially love it, but over time may find it threatening, as though I'm nothing special or unique, which is pretty depressing to me). Getting off track, but maybe Fi would look more like that in an ENFP? I watched "Anne with an E" awhile back. While I identify greatly with her Ne wide-eyed and excitable side (even more so in the books than in the show), the intensity of her insistence and perseverance is overwhelming to me, and I don't quite relate to that. I am, however, an adult, and apparently when I was young, I was incredibly stubborn and would not apologize just to smooth things over (I had to actually mean it before I would let myself say it) because my dignity and integrity were more important to me. I feel as though I just realized, but stating that, that I could very well have Fi, but as an adult it's more composed and gentle. Actually, as I think of Anne Shirley, in the books, as she becomes an adult, she softens greatly and her compassion and gentle personal sentiments are more her vibe than that intensity and stubbornness she shows as a child. Okay, I might be an ENFP...


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> So helpful, thanks! When I was first reading the Si description as the leading function, I was strongly relating to it and thought it would be the winner, except the word "physical" kept throwing me off. If you replace physical with mental and emotional, I think Si very well describes me. *I'm overaware of feelings of comfort and discomfort, but actually feel quite disconnected from the physical source of these feelings. *


As I understand it, Se would focus more on the source (the thing outside of yourself) and Si would focus more on the impact or impression it has on you.



> During a peaceful and enjoyable hike a few weeks ago, we arrived at a breathtaking waterfall, where we stopped and enjoyed our lunch. To my surprise, I became very irritable and uncomfortable. I became overwhelmed and wanted nothing more to be back at my home. *This is not at all normal for me, as being out in nature and hiking is a freeing experience for me that typically eleviates my stress, gives me perspective, lifts my spirits and just puts me in the best state of mind. I started thinking that I must be ill or depressed if I am unhappy and uncomfortable in my happy place.* Well, after urging my group to get moving again, we walk just around the corner and suddenly, these negative feelings are lifted. *It was then and only then that I realized that the roar from the waterfall was overwhelming my senses and making me uncomfortable. I had no idea that my mental and emotional state there was in any way affected by my physical surroundings until I was suddenly removed from that loud roaring*.


This definitely sounds like you do appreciate Si and have flexible awareness of how your state is influenced by external factors; though it sounds curious that you only noticed the disturbance only once it was removed from you.



> Another example from yesterday: I was getting irritable and just felt in a funk. Kind of emotional and just out of sorts. Every small thing that others said or did was just really bugging me. I was disappointed in myself for feeling off, when the day hadn't been bad at all. There was no reason for me to be feeling so uncomfortable emotionally and mentally. Well, after feeling this way for quite awhile, I notice a plate sitting on the counter with my lunch prepared but untouched. Only then do I recall that I had prepared my lunch several hours before, but must have gotten distracted and forgot to actually eat it. Basically, I got super "hangry", but I didn't even realize that my body was hungry. *I skipped the physical sensation and was only noticing my mental and emotional states of discomfort.
> *Same type of deal with, say, a tag itching me on my clothing. I feel like I'm having a really rough day, and only when I change at the end of the day do I become aware that, wow, I feel mentally and emotionally better in these comfortable clothes.. man, I could have been in a better mood all day if I'd noticed that the itchy tag was making me uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm making myself sound pathetic here, and maybe that's too much detail. *But, as you can see, my physical surroundings strongly impact my mood, but there is a lack of awareness there for me. I'm much more "in my head" and ungrounded than I believe a Sensing-dominant type to be.*
> .


Hmm, yeah, I suppose Si-dominant would have pretty much constant awareness of the sensing part of this; whereas you have awareness of your emotional/mental state primarily. But I do wonder if you'd have creative use of Si there, as in that you seek to improve and uplift your state by making sure your Si needs are met. 



> *EDIT:* yes, after reading Si again, I would have to replace every "physical" with "emotional and psychological", and every "senses" with "feeling", "state of mind" or "vibe". Then it applies to me. *Overly aware and enthusiastic about comfort internally, but in a non-physical way, more in a internal psycholical calm/balance/peace way.
> *
> _A strong ability to recognize internal physical _ *(psychological)* _ states in themselves and others, to understand how these states are reached and how to recreate and avoid certain states. Individuals who possess Si as a base function are drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical _ * emotional and mental* _ impressions and try to eliminate those conditions that are incongruent to their senses_ * desired state of mind*.


It's curious that you wish to separate from physical/senses to emotional/feeling/vibe. Could mean F>S. Yet the part where you described internal comfort doesn't really go against Si as such... except that you make it _non-physical_. I wonder if the focus on senses is a bit exaggerated there in the description then; someone with strong sensing wouldn't really necessarily be about just a passive receiver of sensations, but rather, their sensing function is sophisticated enough for them to enjoy the experience in a far more nuanced and personal way - and also seek out these things and control them. 



> It feels personal (introverted feeling function), although I can recognize these states of mind in others and alter environments to create the desired mood and improve another's psychological well-being. It still feels like I'm more in tune with my own state and my own needs than I am with others, and only through assumptions and connecting the dots can I apply this to help others.


The ESE description you were given is from Socionics, and in that Fe is not as self-sacrifing as it is in MBTI. Rather, it's ethics of emotions in general, and you can apply that to your own state and that of others.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> As I understand it, Se would focus more on the source (the thing outside of yourself) and Si would focus more on the impact or impression it has on you.


 Okay, so I'm definitely a Si person. I do see the physical world primarily as the impression it has on me, and I'm surprised when I learn that another is not impacted. (But only when I am fully tuned into my surroundings. I often am lost in thought or in a conversation and don't even notice what is going on around me. Relations take precedence over my comfort, oftentimes).



> This definitely sounds like you do appreciate Si and have flexible awareness of how your state is influenced by external factors; though it sounds curious that you only noticed the disturbance only once it was removed from you.


 I agree. I can tune in and out of my surroundings and lessen the importance of my comfort, which is something I see my ISTJ are typically unable to do. They are often quick to clearly state their discomfort and desire to be removed from the physical surroundings that is impacting them negatively. For example, at a restaurant, as we are being seated, an ISTJ friend may request a booth because they know they prefer it. They quickly choose the seat they prefer because they know they are more comfortable when they can see other tables in the restaurant without having their backs to them. They may adjust the blinds if next to a window so the light doesn't shine in their face. If there are factors they can't change, they will state their annoyance (Si paired with Fi?). My ISFJ friends are more likely to ask if anyone else is annoyed, and more likely to fight through the discomfort if no one else is uncomfortable. I would say I am much like the ISFJ here. I let everyone else pick their spots and then just take an open seat. Yeah, I may want the most comfy looking spot, but I wait to see where others go first. My physical comfort is not my top priority. If I state my discomfort it is usually only if I see someone else behaving as though they are also uncomfortable. But I am clearly impacted internally on some level. I do feel like my head is exploding or being compressed if there are too many stimulating things going on (I turn down the music if someone is talking, or pause a show, or my hands go to my temples if there are 2 conversations going on and their voices are increasing in volume to vie for attention or to be heard, I have trouble cooking with a fan on or someone moving around me, I can't get fully intimate with talking going on or TV or anything, I have no idea how people can talk on the phone in a public place with so much going on). I don't know if this is all sensitivity or pointing toward Si.



> Hmm, yeah, I suppose Si-dominant would have pretty much constant awareness of the sensing part of this; whereas you have awareness of your emotional/mental state primarily. But I do wonder if you'd have creative use of Si there, as in that you seek to improve and uplift your state by making sure your Si needs are met.


Oh yes, you just stated clearly what I had meant to illustrate above. I'm aware primarily of my emotional/mental state, not always (but sometimes) its cause. And yes, I, on some level seek to uplift my state by having my Si needs met. But again, it's not my highest priority.



> It's curious that you wish to separate from physical/senses to emotional/feeling/vibe. Could mean F>S. Yet the part where you described internal comfort doesn't really go against Si as such... except that you make it _non-physical_. I wonder if the focus on senses is a bit exaggerated there in the description then; someone with strong sensing wouldn't really necessarily be about just a passive receiver of sensations, but rather, their sensing function is sophisticated enough for them to enjoy the experience in a far more nuanced and personal way - and also seek out these things and control them.


Okay, yeah, that makes sense! I think that's how I experience it.



> The ESE description you were given is from Socionics, and in that Fe is not as self-sacrifing as it is in MBTI. Rather, it's ethics of emotions in general, and you can apply that to your own state and that of others.


That makes so much more sense! I knew something wasn't matching up there, but I didn't realize it was a whole different typing method. I looked up ESE Socionics, and I think that could possibly be my type using that method. I didn't have the time to read through all the other types, but the flow of those functions sounds fitting for me. But how does this translate over to other typing methods? Because Fe and ESFJ in socionics fits me, but it doesn't in other methods. Woah, Se is really very different across methods too. And does it say that Socionics INFP uses Fe too, but Socionics ISFJ doesn't? I'm confused, which method are most people using when they talk about their functions on here?


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> The ESE description you were given is from Socionics, and in that Fe is not as self-sacrifing as it is in MBTI. Rather, it's ethics of emotions in general, and you can apply that to your own state and that of others.


See, this fits very well. I like this version of Fe! I'm not particularly prone to running around trying to meet everyone's needs unselfishly and as a primary driver. I'm much more personal than that. Me and a few people I care for. In a setting with my family and friends, I am very concerned with just everyone feeling comfortable and enjoying themselves, including myself. 

Ethics of emotions: I like that. If this version of Fe transferred over to other methods of typing, I could see myself as an introverted ESFJ.

As you can tell, in typing I seem to try to match myself to the type and see the similarities, but sometimes that means focusing on areas that aren't my primary way of operating so much as a situational aspect. At 4am earlier this week I thought of myself in a Ne light. Now I'm starting to consider ISFJ again, or a very shy and subjective-focused ESFJ that doesn't fit the popularity/cheerleader stereotype. I really like these Socionics descriptions of Si, Fe and Ne better than other function descriptions, particularly in the link provided in the above comments.

Edit: And thanks for taking the time. I've been getting locked out of this site off and on, so if I don't respond quickly, just know that it's not because I'm ungrateful or uninterested!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm still just not sure. Now my most likely types are ENFP, ESFJ or INFP. ESFJ socionics seems possible, but in MBTI, ENFP or INFP as an overall picture is more like what I experience. But, even NTP had some strong points, especially when I looked into how it feels and looks to be a NTP woman (sometimes, the feeling function can be quite developed in a NTP woman, gathering from what I read).

I've been observing myself and my thought process this week. I've noticed a few things:

- I don't like being told what to do. Ex: "You should turn left here." I may have been about to turn left, but now I must take a different route. I've always been like this. Defiant in very small ways just to assure myself that I am not letting another person control me.

- I really want the people I care about to get excited about things when I am, or upset about things when I am. If someone hurts me, I want my loved ones to validate my feelings and support me. Or, if tomorrow I start telling everyone my exciting idea to become an archaeologist because it fits me in these ways (I show them a list), and because it would work in this way (show them the research I've done that day), I want them to get excited for me and encourage me and say "You would be so good at that!!". And then when next week I decide, nah, I'm gonna become a cat lady (or an interior decorator, or a nun, or a flamenco dancer, or join the peacecorps), I really want someone to appreciate, support and encourage that, or at least admire my enthusiasm and gusto, if not the plan itself. I don't want someone to roll their eyes or point out how that can't happen or say I dream too big, or point out that I'll forget about it in a week.

- I play devil's advocate a lot. I wasn't aware I did this until I observed myself. I can't help but go devil's advocate all over someone's argument. It occurred to me that this is part of my way of seeking harmony. I want people to look at things from several points of view to keep them from being too narrow-minded.

- I want to be accepted, and to belong and to be respected and loved. But, I also have an insane need to be different. For example, at the moment I'm frustrated because some things that I've been interested in my whole life (camping, hiking, nature, travel, languages, culture, sports, decorating, party planning, music, impulsive adventures, art, and more), my friends have started to emulate, heavily. It was gradual, but when I look at who they are now versus who they were 5 years ago, they've definitely followed the path I led. I'm told this is a great compliment, but I am not feeling that way, rather feeling used for their gain. Maybe feeling betrayed. Annoyed too, to see that they are faking and image that isn't authentic to them. 
Unfortunately, I'm suddenly in a situation where I cannot pursue most of these things myself, so I have been very upset (jealous, maybe?) that others are basically living my way, which doesn't suit their personalities at all, but I myself cannot live that way right now. I've spent my whole life building this intricate self, but it took no time for them at all to follow my path, and present an image that is really not theirs. I was getting so down, until I realized that not a single one of them is living a life where they can find happiness in their own backyard. They are all off seeking it through my adventures and hobbies. No one is creating their own happiness from within. So, I am again excited and feeling unique because I found a niche that is different and they are unable to emulate!! I require originality of myself and am terrified of losing my identity among a sea of people that are more interested in becoming photocopies of me than in being themselves. I don't want to be like anyone else. I want to be different but still be appreciated for who I am.

- I am increasingly becoming indecisive. This isn't something that is ordinary for me. I think it's because I am offered option 1: chores/work and 2: run errands. I want option 3: learn how to sail a boat, but the option is unavailable. So, indecisiveness has set in and I'm not good at this stuff. And as you can see, I did find option 3: go on personalitycafe.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I advise exploring, but at a leisurely pace, and you'll come to an answer. Depending on how old you are or how stressed you are right now, it could really affect how you place. Why not check out ISFP while you're at it?


I forgot about your reply! Thank you for this. I will check out personalityhacker and look into ISFP too. Thanks for the reminder that the 4 letters aren't something to stress over. I am really close to the middle in all areas: I/E, S/N, F/T, P/J, which makes it hard too. I am not necessarily stressed, but have a lot of down time without much freedom to pour myself into new activities or major sweeping changes to keep myself entertained and satisfied, so instead I spend a lot of time in my head lately. Maybe not the best for me. I am also in my early 30s, so my tertiary could be throwing me off as it rises in importance and maturity.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Based on your posts in this thread, I would absolutely say ISFJ. Please give it another thought! I think your initial instincts were spot on here.

Is it possible that your SiFe is finding things to relate to in these other suggested types? It's a naturally adaptable function combination and capitalizes on any sense of belonging (Si memory and attention to detail plus Fe morality equals a person who can naturally relate to nearly anyone!). You really remind me of all of my ISFJ friends in real life, almost all of whom initially mistyped as INFPs. (Seriously, I know a small athletic team's worth of formerly mistyped ISFJs.) I can elaborate more on this if necessary, but I just wanted to throw my opinion in here after reading your thread a couple days ago. It's been gnawing at me ever since, haha.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

throughtheroses said:


> Based on your posts in this thread, I would absolutely say ISFJ. Please give it another thought! I think your initial instincts were spot on here.
> 
> Is it possible that your SiFe is finding things to relate to in these other suggested types? It's a naturally adaptable function combination and capitalizes on any sense of belonging (Si memory and attention to detail plus Fe morality equals a person who can naturally relate to nearly anyone!). You really remind me of all of my ISFJ friends in real life, almost all of whom initially mistyped as INFPs. (Seriously, I know a small athletic team's worth of formerly mistyped ISFJs.) I can elaborate more on this if necessary, but I just wanted to throw my opinion in here after reading your thread a couple days ago. It's been gnawing at me ever since, haha.


Thanks so much! I am certainly not opposed to considering myself ISFJ. I do think that my 1st Perceiving function paired with my Feeling function is finding things to relate to in many personality types. I was thinking this was Ne+F (all the possibilities and angles to see this from), but you're right, it could easily be Si+Fe (I see ways in which I am very similar or dissimilar to how this type is described, and feel that I can relate, or am conversely hung up on this detail that doesn't match for me). I do know that I can always find some commonality between myself and another, and have always had a small sense of humble pride from this. One thing that does stand out in my life that I have not yet mentioned here, is that I've always longed for belonging, but never really feel it. Many of my younger years were marked by friendship betrayals. Everyone was nice to me one-on-one, from which I assumed loyalty and authenticity. But I would find myself instead being teased and used by my best friends for their personal gain in large groups. I stopped actively trying to fit in when I was in my late teens (long ago), but I still feel this way in social groups. I mesh well with everyone one-on-one. But in a large group I can't keep up with everyone. I get overwhelmed, people still tease me a lot, I don't feel comfortable ganging up on someone that the group doesn't like, it doesn't feel right. You get the picture. I thought this sense of not belonging was because I could be NFP, fundamentally "different". But it could very well be that I desire so greatly to belong that I am very easily hurt and too hard on myself when I don't feel that way. So, wrapping up, I am not opposed to considering myself ISFJ. The ISFJ people in my life are the ones that try as hard as I do, to check in on people I love and keep in touch year after year. They are the ones who are loyal and authentic regardless of the setting. They are the ones who I admire. And most importantly, my primary role model my whole life is an ISFJ, and when I was just a child I decided that if I could be half as kind, gentle and nurturing as that individual, I would succeed in life. And I still feel this way about this family member. (Whom I do feel a kindred spirit connection with.)

I'm not this chatty in person, I swear, haha. I often have a lot going on in my mind that doesn't often get said, unless I'm writing it out.

You mentioned that you could elaborate on your ISFJ observations. Do you mind doing so? Thanks again!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I am having a hard time considering my Ne to be inferior though. I like it so much, and it's a big part of what makes me who I am, and different from my peers and loved ones... it is what sets me apart from my ISFJ friends and family.

I'm sorry for the divergence, I don't intend to resist your help and answers. Rather, I greatly appreciate them, but I'm just playing ping-pong in my head between SFJ and NFP. When I read articles about both the INFP and ENFP, it is like "Yes! That's so me!". Whereas, when I read about ISFJ and ESFJ, I feel as though I'm reading about a lot of people I know, love, and care for.. not about myself. Back to the ping pong table for me!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I may have to decide that I'm an unsolvable case, or that I am too conflicted when looking at Functions, MBTI and Socionics, and trying to get them all to agree. I read about ENFP or INFP in MBTI, and know for certain I am one of those. I read about Ne, and I know that's me. But then when I try to understand my introverted functions.. that flicker of inspiration that moves me and greatly impacts me, I cannot tell if it's Fi or Si. I always associated "How does this make me feel?" with Fi. As in, how does this experience impact me, inspire me, move me. What is this triggering in me emotionally. But, maybe this could also be Si, viewing objects and experiences not for what they literally are, but as the impact they have on me. Thank you all for trying to help me, but I think trying to get these all to line up for me just isn't going to result in any certainty.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@EllieBird

Sorry for the non-response, I've been very busy today and still don't have time to fully elaborate. I promise I'll get to it, though!!

Only you'll be able to tell for sure what your type is, of course, but you still strike me as an ISFJ. One of my best friends mistyped as an INFP and now recognizes herself as an ISFJ--and one of the things that threw her off was her well-developed Ne. She's very bright, buoyant, and imaginative, despite being an Si dom. 

A good way to discern type is to look at the inferior functions. They'll come out when you're absolutely at your wit's end, and tend to manifest in easily observable but nonetheless unhealthy ways. This is actually one of my favorite ways to really hone in on someone's type, because it can get really tricky otherwise! 

Inferior Te: results in an anger explosion. The normally mild-mannered IxFP will absolutely blow up and shock everyone that they can harbor so much harshness and disdain. Becomes domineering, stubborn, and above all else MAD. All is perfectly justified by Fi and this can make unhealthy IxFPs extremely manipulative. Never realizes its own wishy-washiness and cannot stand such behavior in others. (As an INFP, I can unfortunately attest to all of this.)

Inferior Ne: results in anxiety and the feeling that everything is about to go wrong. Gets hung up on every irrational detail and tends to perpetuate its own fears, which grow and grow until the ISxJ is completely paralyzed. Si often compensates by trying to instill order into the situation, such as reorganizing a room or cleaning, but this is just a distraction and does nothing to help the ISxJ escape from their anxiety.

Inferior Si: results in impatience, carelessness, and derision for orderly people. Overextended Ne-doms become even less attentive to detail and easily overwhelmed, and they go to great lengths to run away from their mundane and ordinary (one may even say Si-based) problems. Turns on other people and blames them for not allowing the ExFP enough freedom/space/resources/etc. Can become stagnant, self-pitying, and depressed, and never realizes that they are the source of their own problems. 

I hope this helps somewhat? I'm still planning on doing that big elaboration post I promised as soon as I have time, but maybe this can clarify things a little bit for now. 

I used to be caught between the two xNFPs myself, mostly because I was very social in high school and completely comfortable within my group of friends. This gave me a false E result, and I was too young and naive to realize how shy and introverted I really am. (INFPs have the habit of idealizing everything and everyone, including themselves. Haha.) I also had no idea of cognitive functions, so when I finally learned about them it was difficult to see myself as an inferior-Si person. What I'm saying is that I know how you feel, thinking yourself untypable. I thought I was doomed to be an ambivert forever.  You'll figure it out eventually! It's just the soul-searching and pushing past your own views of your behavior that's the tricky part.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> Based on your posts in this thread, I would absolutely say ISFJ. Please give it another thought! I think your initial instincts were spot on here.


That was my initial thought too. But she said she regularly forgets about her physical needs which is unusual for an ISFJ to say the least.
Then I can see some of the ENFP traits, but the jumping from topic to topic isn't there.
I would advice ESFJ.

But if it's any help, this thread has a welcoming feel to it. Which is usually not an Fi's stance.


----------



## Whit (Jan 18, 2017)

I am wondering your enneagram type? I'm just curious actually because I relate to you. But maybe it would be a clue, because certain enneagram types are more common with certain MBTI types.
https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2016/01/mbti-and-the-enneagram-2/17/

Also wondering the percentages you get on each function when you take the MBTI test?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EllieBird said:


> Really!? I hope that's my type, I love my Ne. I lean to introversion because of social anxiety, but could see myself leading with Ne, so I like your answer.


What about leading with Ni?

Why is INFJ off the record? You say you don't see Ni-Se in you, but you are more focusses on the past than on new experiences, is one for Ni. And your whole idealistic INFP comparison fits the INFJ, with as main difference you are more of a planner which suggest INFJ over INFP (J over P), so the planning variant of an INFP is the INFJ.



> _ I love traditions, recreating my memories, and am fascinated by the past (history, genealogy, religion). I prefer solid and simple colors in clothing, casual but classic. I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax. I really cannot handle conflict between myself and others, nor witnessing it between others even when I'm not involved (why can't we all just get along?) _


Where is Ne in this? Let alone leading Ne. I agree with you, I don't see extraversion leading you. You see yourself leading with Ne, or you can follow that. Perhaps, you have Ni and Ne mixed up a little up. The quote above suggest leading Ni-Fe and INFJ to me.

You are not a procrastinator, like your things done, and are a planner. You can't lead with Ne then. You simply can't. You are the opposite from leading Ne. You can't be ENFP. INFJ makes so much more sense for you. So much more.

I really don't see Ne in you. You hold on traditions, the past, and are okay with things how they are, and are not experimental and adventarious like the xNFP (especially the ENFP). Think again about the functions, you may be Ni / INFJ after all.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

jetser said:


> That was my initial thought too. But she said she regularly forgets about her physical needs which is unusual for an ISFJ to say the least.
> Then I can see some of the ENFP traits, but the jumping from topic to topic isn't there.
> I would advice ESFJ.
> 
> * But if it's any help, this thread has a welcoming feel to it. Which is usually not an Fi's stance.*


That's a feeling INFJ tend to create.

ESFJ? She gets lost in the crowd, and everything she wrote in her idealistic INFP story: extraversion is off the record. The whole idealistic sensitive side of her implies interversion and feeling. Her whole planning side and getting things done first, implies easily J over P. ENFP is off the record. Yet you see ENFP traits? They are to be seen in INFJ. Both are intuitive afterall. Exactly, jumping from topic to topic isn't there. She is simply lacking Ne. Ni is present, and strongly I may suggest. INFJ is my answer. And INFJ do tend to forget about her own needs. That's actually one thing they need to put more attention to, to take better care of themselves. Their Ni-Fe is too much focussed on harmony with others, they tend to forget themselves (what they need themselves).



EllieBird said:


> I may have to decide that I'm an unsolvable case, or that I am too conflicted when looking at Functions, MBTI and Socionics, and trying to get them all to agree. I read about ENFP or INFP in MBTI, and know for certain I am one of those. I read about Ne, and I know that's me. But then when I try to understand my introverted functions.. that flicker of inspiration that moves me and greatly impacts me, I cannot tell if it's Fi or Si. I always associated "How does this make me feel?" with Fi. As in, how does this experience impact me, inspire me, move me. What is this triggering in me emotionally. But, maybe this could also be Si, viewing objects and experiences not for what they literally are, but as the impact they have on me. Thank you all for trying to help me, but I think trying to get these all to line up for me just isn't going to result in any certainty.


A sensitive in the lost crowd planner who has comparison with INFP and ENFP, that's INFJ. You don't lead with Ne, nor have it as your second function. You can't be as planner who prefers first to get things done: someone with strong Ne simply does not have that as preference, they just don't. They just can't even get themselves into it, let alone making it their preference and most natural behavior. You can't be Ne. You really lack Ne.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

AAD38 said:


> That's a feeling INFJ tend to create.
> 
> ESFJ? She gets lost in the crowd, and everything she wrote in her idealistic INFP story: extraversion is off the record. The whole idealistic sensitive side of her implies interversion and feeling. Her whole planning side and getting things done first, implies easily J over P. ENFP is off the record. Yet you see ENFP traits? They are to be seen in INFJ. Both are intuitive afterall. Exactly, jumping from topic to topic isn't there. She is simply lacking Ne. Ni is present, and strongly I may suggest. INFJ is my answer. And INFJ do tend to forget about her own needs. That's actually one thing they need to put more attention to, to take better care of themselves. Their Ni-Fe is too much focussed on harmony with others, they tend to forget themselves (what they need themselves).


It can be. After all most INFJs lead an ordinary life which can be easily mistaken for ISFJ's traditionalism.
But she shut out that possibility in the op, saying she doesn't resonate with neither Ni nor Se.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

jetser said:


> It can be. After all most INFJs lead an ordinary life which can be easily mistaken for ISFJ's traditionalism.
> *But she shut out that possibility in the op, saying she doesn't resonate with neither Ni nor Se.*


And there is no way for her being mistaken? I see so much Ni, so little Ne, in her story. And you?

It's not that far fetched to mix up the functions. I've been there, many people been there...



EllieBird said:


> So helpful, thanks! When I was first reading the Si description as the leading function, I was strongly relating to it and thought it would be the winner, *except the word "physical" kept throwing me off. If you replace physical with mental and emotional, I think Si very well describes me. I'm overaware of feelings of comfort and discomfort, but actually feel quite disconnected from the physical source of these feelings.*


The adapt change she makes here to make it her apply to herself, does this Si description turns into Ni?
Isn't that last sentence quite an INFJ thing, to feel disconnected from the psysical source? Unlike xSFJ?



EllieBird said:


> You know, I'm seriously looking into INTP now. I had never considered myself a thinker, but I could see signs of low Fe in myself. Also, I randomly came across the "INTP Sarcastic Functions" image. For Ti, it says "..stays up reading Wikipedia at 4am to feed its insatiable hunger for knowledge." I found that quite humorous because, yes I totally do that. But also because I recently discovered that my ISTP brother does the exact same thing. I can become super withdrawn from my husband when I'm thirsting for knowledge over some random thing. Anyway, that might not be enough to "diagnose" myself with Ti, but it is certainly something I am going to consider. I'll check in in a bit to respond to the previous commenter. Thank you guys!


INFJ has got both Fe and Ti, so this may explain she finds also comparison in this.



EllieBird said:


> Some examples:
> During a peaceful and enjoyable hike a few weeks ago, we arrived at a breathtaking waterfall, where we stopped and enjoyed our lunch. To my surprise, I became very irritable and uncomfortable. I became overwhelmed and wanted nothing more to be back at my home. This is not at all normal for me, as being out in nature and hiking is a freeing experience for me that typically eleviates my stress, gives me perspective, lifts my spirits and just puts me in the best state of mind. I started thinking that I must be ill or depressed if I am unhappy and uncomfortable in my happy place. Well, after urging my group to get moving again, we walk just around the corner and suddenly, these negative feelings are lifted. It was then and only then that I realized that the roar from the waterfall was overwhelming my senses and making me uncomfortable. I had no idea that my mental and emotional state there was in any way affected by my physical surroundings until I was suddenly removed from that loud roaring.


This irritable story fits the INFJ quite well. They tend too get overwhelmed, uncomfortable and irritated with this all. This is no way a story and its feelings described by an ESFJ. The S-part is missing here, let alone the extravert.



> Another example from yesterday: I was getting irritable and just felt in a funk. Kind of emotional and just out of sorts. Every small thing that others said or did was just really bugging me. I was disappointed in myself for feeling off, when the day hadn't been bad at all. There was no reason for me to be feeling so uncomfortable emotionally and mentally. Well, after feeling this way for quite awhile, I notice a plate sitting on the counter with my lunch prepared but untouched. Only then do I recall that I had prepared my lunch several hours before, but must have gotten distracted and forgot to actually eat it. Basically, I got super "hangry", but I didn't even realize that my body was hungry. I skipped the physical sensation and was only noticing my mental and emotional states of discomfort.
> Same type of deal with, say, a tag itching me on my clothing. I feel like I'm having a really rough day, and only when I change at the end of the day do I become aware that, wow, I feel mentally and emotionally better in these comfortable clothes.. man, I could have been in a better mood all day if I'd noticed that the itchy tag was making me uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm making myself sound pathetic here, and maybe that's too much detail. * But, as you can see, my physical surroundings strongly impact my mood, but there is a lack of awareness there for me.* I'm much more "in my head" and ungrounded than I believe a Sensing-dominant type to be.


Same with this story. INFJ their Fe has got quite the curse they are easily impacted by their environment in a for them negative, irritating way, while an ESFJ just simply enjoys all the positive aspects of it and it's fullfilling energy boost for them and everything.

The INFJ with their Fe are aware of the mood of their surrounding and with their dom Ni they think too much on it and reflect to themselves in a way they are, well, then these things happen she tells in her stories. ESFJ is not bothered with this at all.



> With those kinds of adjustments, I think a feeling function comparable to Si would be fitting, when paired with the Ne description (that, at a glance is very fitting for me). * However, I am struggling to see whether that would be Fe or Fi that I'm experiencing. It feels personal (introverted feeling function), *although I can recognize these states of mind in others and alter environments to create the desired mood and improve another's psychological well-being. It still feels like I'm more in tune with my own state and my own needs than I am with others, and only through assumptions and connecting the dots can I apply this to help others.


It feels introverted because of your dom Ni. You are affected by your environment, that's the external Fe aspect of it. Those feelings come from around you, but you struggle internally with it thanks to your dominating Ni.

The way you translate Si to yourself, makes it more like Ni.
The way you can relate to INFP yet are a planner and all, makes you an INFJ. They are idealistic and all too.



EllieBird said:


> *(A) I am very curious and enjoy exploring ideas and possibilities.*  (B) I enjoy talking about why I am the way I am and why other people are the way they are, and drawing positive comparisons. * (C) I am adaptable, flexible, and open-minded.*  (D) I am quite imaginative and starry-eyed. * (E) I prefer variety over routine. I do not like household chores and duties.* (F) Although I'm loyal to people, I'm not generally loyal to a specific set of interests (preferring variety to repetition). I am a bit proud of the quirks that make me a bit different from others. *(G) Not majorly, but I like being seen for me, rather than being lost in the crowd (since I often am just lost in the crowd). I am very sensitive and thoughtful, often taking things personally. These may not so much be INFP traits, as much as traits that might not match up with ISFJ. I don't like being criticized, even constructively (I am not critical of others, why do others criticize me?)*


This is really very INFJ.

(A) exploring IDEAS and possibities is Ni. Not Ne. The Ne just _do_ them without exploring first, they just impulsively do. You're intuition is in your head, it's internal.

(B) introspective, very internal world, so clearly introverted, and comparing and all is very Ni / INFJ too. Comparing so much internally all the time, is simply Ni skill.

(C) yes, that does sound like INFP, but INFJ as well. It is an INF thing.

(D) more signs to be N over S, and fits introvert too, and INFJ as well.

(E) does not like too much one sided life like S could, and see the N speaks here again, does get bored with daily real life stuff

(F) loyal, fits having Fe as 2nd function, like INFJ does, they are loyal. INFJ and quirks is a match too. INFJ's are socially still a bit ackward compared to SJ's. We INF's are... we just are like that. It comes less natural to us be socially totally fitting and the same as others.

(G) Very sensitive and thoughtful, likes to be seen for themself, gets easily lost in the crowd. Quite a lot INF here. This could lean to INFP, but there are signs of J in other aspects of her story. I also don't like being critisicez and am very sensitive for it. INFP like me can have this difficulty, but INFJ certainly can do too. Their Fe are aware of other people their opinion (pick it up), and their Ni can overthink it all and make an issue of it internally.



> What fits for ISFJ: * I am quiet, friendly, responsible, detail-oriented, organized, loyal and considerate.* I notice and remember specifics about people who are important to me (often recalling details about others that they don't even remember). I'm always striving to *create a harmonious environment *in my home. I like planning in advance and knowing what to expect of the near future. My friendships with ISFJ are consistent and mutually caring, friendships with INFP historically start off special, but ultimately leave me feeling used. I am a polite goody-goody, who has trouble defining and expressing my own opinions. I prefer to stay neutral and stay out of any clashes. One of m*y strongest desires is to be liked, loved, accepted and appreciated by my loved ones.* I love traditions, recreating my memories, and am fascinated by the past (history, genealogy, religion). I prefer solid and simple colors in clothing, casual but classic. I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax. I really *cannot handle conflict between myself and others*, nor witnessing it between others even when I'm not involved (why can't we all just get along?)


''quiet, friendly, responsible, detail-oriented, organized, loyal and considerate''

Quiet. INFJ/introvert fits here. Friendly INFJ are very friendly when in contact with people cuz of their Fe and use it in a careful and adapting way to fit in, not to get hurt. INFJ feel very responsible too, and detail-oriented fits too. Organized, yes, the J part proof is there, so no INFP, but stilll very INF, so very INFJ. INFL are loyal cuz of their Ni-Fe. Considerate, oh, so much Ni/INFJ/Ni-Fe's are. Ni dom is very considerate.

harmonious environment is crucual for INF's; they are very sensitive for it. INFJ especially, cuz of their (Ni-)Fe.

Being liked, loved, accepted, appreciated... is important to INFJ, they are very very very aware or concerned if they are not, cuz of their Ni-Fe. Their Ni will self destructive themselfes, if this is not the case, with their 2nd Fe function, this is where their Ni focus on so much, which is why she is so much concerned with this all.

INFJ don't like conflict at all. They avoid conflict. Also conflict with themselves, yes. 

And really, if anything. NO WHERE in all her story I spot signs of Ne, let alone a dom Ne, but so much Ni, so much Ni.

I am convinced she confuses her dom Ni with Ne (and Si perhaps too in some aspects). I really really am. I see in all her stories INFJ (INFP story is more like an INFJ story, ISFJ story is also more like INFJ story, and her examples are INFJ typical responses too).

Introvert, introspective, idealistic, planner, sensitive, adapatble, friendly, harmonious, etc etc etc etc INFJ.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EllieBird said:


> I am having a hard time considering my Ne to be inferior though. I like it so much, and it's a big part of what makes me who I am, and different from my peers and loved ones... it is what sets me apart from my ISFJ friends and family.
> 
> I'm sorry for the divergence, I don't intend to resist your help and answers. Rather, I greatly appreciate them, but I'm just playing ping-pong in my head between SFJ and NFP. When I read articles about both the INFP and ENFP, it is like "Yes! That's so me!". Whereas, when I read about ISFJ and ESFJ, I feel as though I'm reading about a lot of people I know, love, and care for.. not about myself. Back to the ping pong table for me!


The moment you will realize your strongly believe you are Ne dom is just you confusing your strong dominant Ni with Ne, then this all, all of this will make so much sense to you.

You suggest strong N in you. So all S-types are not you, you don't relate to your S-peers afterall. Your N differs you from them.

You see so much both INFP and ENFP in you, because you are idealistic, feeler, sensitive and all. So not only N, but F too. NF.

Yet besides being so much related to INFP and ENFP, you are a planner and not procastinatign, so you can't be P, you can't be INFP, or ENFP, which is why you come not only with idealistic INFP story and ENFP resemblancance, but with ISFJ too, and you even can think of ESFJ too.

But you are clearly introverted, as you say yourself. Yet N-dom, yet feeler, yet idealistic.

Really, it's INFJ who thinks their Ni is Ne. That's all. I see strong Ni in you (planner, introspective), barely any Ne. Show me a Ne-dom who says anything close to ''I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax.''. This, and your planning ways, is proof that your Ne _is _in fact inferior, and not so little; you barely have it and warrants no mention in your top 4 functions, let alone top 2.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

AAD38 said:


> And there is no way for her being mistaken? I see so much Ni, so little Ne, in her story. And you?
> 
> It's not that far fetched to mix up the functions. I've been there, many people been there...


No, I don't see much Ne either. Gotta say, you're quite making sense in explaining this. The ENFP traits I see are probably from NF tendencies (to be idealistic, quirky, starry-eyed, etc).

I have a couple questions for you, @EllieBird

1. Do you have a tendency to opt out of activities that you would otherwise interested in and you think would be even beneficial for you?
Events you later turn out feeling sorry for? It's more typical to INTJs but can happen to INFJs too and it's a typical Ni-Se conflict.

2. Do you zone out frequently? Find yourself pondering about the meaning of something? Do you attach meaning automatically to almost everything (even minor events)? Do you seek for the root cause of everything?

3. Do you believe in something greater than you can interpret? Something guiding your life but you can never see it or get close to it, as it is something you only perceive and never really live?

4. Do you feel removed from physical reality? Have you had any difficulty to fit in, or doing the things others did because of the said detachment from physical reality?

These are the questions that popped up in my mind and can answer whether you're Ni.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow, you guys! Thanks so much for not giving up on me! I need to read through everything here and do some thinking. But to answer the question as to why I immediately said I wasn't Ni/Se:

_"According to work of neuroscientist Dario Nardi, individuals who lead with Ni tend to access their brain in a holistic way, engaging multiple areas of their brain and synchronizing those regions in a rhythmic, and tranquil pattern."_ You see, I interpreted this to mean the brain feels at peace, as if in a meditative state. And that is not how I experience it. There is a lot going on in there for me, all the time. That's why I latched onto Ne, as I read it to be an overactive mind, always tossing and turning over meanings, connections, implications, possibilities. Achieving a meditative state and silencing my thoughts, interpretations, emotions.. it sounds heavenly and yet so far from what I experience. Now, I wonder from reading briefly about the INFJ, if I completely misinterpreted this. The INFJ may very well have a mind that is as exhausting and complicated as mine.

The second bit that deterred me from Ni/Se was the Se partner to Ni. I understand that one would use Se to see the physical world exactly how it is, not see that physical world as the impact it has upon the person experiencing it. I feel nearly opposite. 
I see, for example, a paw print left on a concrete sidewalk before it hardened. I do see that, but so quickly am swept away by impressions and interpretations, and maybe I've quickly moved on to pondering the unexpected permanence of that simple moment, and how we never know what simple moments in our life will leave a permanent impression, so on and so forth. This simple physical object is seem by me as much more than what it literally is.

Also, and this is probably ridiculous, I was led away from Se because I have heard that Se users can lay their head down and sleep the night away without difficulty. I experience the opposite. I may be exhausted (I often am), but my head hits the pillow and suddenly I must recount all of the conversations I've had that day, and forecast future conversations. It's not relaxing at all. I try so hard to ground myself in the moment (focus on my fingers, how do they feel, relax them... you know, those grounding techniques), but then my brain takes off and I'm somewhere else so quickly.


That's my answer as to why I quickly rejected Ni/Se. Now I'll proceed to read through the other comments.

Thank you, again, for taking the time on me.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EllieBird said:


> Wow, you guys! Thanks so much for not giving up on me! I need to read through everything here and do some thinking. But to answer the question as to why I immediately said I wasn't Ni/Se:
> 
> _"According to work of neuroscientist Dario Nardi, individuals who lead with Ni tend to access their brain in a holistic way, engaging multiple areas of their brain and synchronizing those regions in a rhythmic, and tranquil pattern."_ You see, I interpreted this to mean the brain feels at peace, as if in a meditative state. And that is not how I experience it. There is a lot going on in there for me, all the time. That's why I latched onto Ne, as I read it to be an overactive mind, always tossing and turning over meanings, connections, implications, possibilities. Achieving a meditative state and silencing my thoughts, interpretations, emotions.. it sounds heavenly and yet so far from what I experience. Now, I wonder from reading briefly about the INFJ, if I completely misinterpreted this. * The INFJ may very well have a mind that is as exhausting and complicated as mine.*


I would say that sounds exactly like an INFJ brain. Do you see how your dominant N is so internally focused?



> Also, and this is probably ridiculous, I was led away from Se because I have heard that Se users can lay their head down and sleep the night away without difficulty. I experience the opposite. I may be exhausted (I often am), but my head hits the pillow and suddenly I must recount all of the conversations I've had that day, and forecast future conversations. It's not relaxing at all. I try so hard to ground myself in the moment (focus on my fingers, how do they feel, relax them... you know, those grounding techniques), but then my brain takes off and I'm somewhere else so quickly.


INFJ can have this sleeping problem because of their dom Ni. Your Se is inferior. INFJ are likely not to have that luxury, because their Ni keeps thinking and wondering about past events, and how to interpret them.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> I see, for example, a paw print left on a concrete sidewalk before it hardened. I do see that, but so quickly am swept away by impressions and interpretations, and maybe I've quickly moved on to pondering the unexpected permanence of that simple moment, and how we never know what simple moments in our life will leave a permanent impression, so on and so forth. This simple physical object is seem by me as much more than what it literally is.


Well, it is very Ni what you just described.
It is sure as hell not Si.
And not Ne either.



> I must recount all of the conversations I've had that day, and forecast future conversations.


Okay, stop. You're Ni. And thus, probably INFJ.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> I have a couple questions for you, EllieBird


I started writing out my response to your questions, and then realized a simple "yes to all" would be sufficient! If that is all Ni, I am thinking I do experience Ni afterall. You see, most of what you wrote out indicating Ni, I had previously thought pointed me to a combination of Ne, Feeling (Fe or Fi) and Si. I guess I just didn't realize that my inherent need to ponder the deeper meaning behind.. well, everything.. was Ni.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

AAD38 said:


> I would say that sounds exactly like an INFJ brain. Do you see how your dominant N is so internally focused?


Yes, yes, I do!! Would a Ni type also feel internally profound, and desire to offer and share their insights, but then find that it all gets jumbled when attempting to orate under pressure? (If they haven't had the chance to rehearse just how they'd like to present their thoughts). And would they prefer written word when trying to share their thoughts? 

Thank you for going through my many and lengthy posts to pull out these bits that you interpreted as Ni. This is incredibly helpful to me and I'm not so sure I would have found my way back to my original INFJ results if you hadn't pointed out my Ni aspects to me.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Whit said:


> I am wondering your enneagram type? I'm just curious actually because I relate to you. But maybe it would be a clue, because certain enneagram types are more common with certain MBTI types.
> https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2016/01/mbti-and-the-enneagram-2/17/
> Also wondering the percentages you get on each function when you take the MBTI test?


Hi! I'm happy to hear that you can relate to this. Did you relate to the most recent comments about Ni?

I believe I'm a 9w1 in enneagram. Not certain though. You?

Do you mind pointing me to the functions test you mentioned?


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just popping in to say that this, from your first post:


EllieBird said:


> I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax.


contradicts:


> I am increasingly becoming indecisive. This isn't something that is ordinary for me. I think it's because I am offered option 1: chores/work and 2: run errands. I want option 3: learn how to sail a boat, but the option is unavailable. So, indecisiveness has set in and I'm not good at this stuff. And as you can see, I did find option 3: go on personalitycafe.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Do you mind pointing me to the functions test you mentioned?


Even though I'm not the one you were responding to, this is my favorite cognitive functions test. 

Make sure to post your results for us!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

robert666 said:


> Just popping in to say that this, from your first post:
> 
> 
> EllieBird said:
> ...


I can see what you're seeing, however, in my case, these don't contradict one another. I stated that this was not something ordinary for me, but situational. I've taken this week off to get things done, forgetting how much I despise housekeeping tasks. Daydreaming about sailing and these breaks for personalitycafe have been helping me keep my sanity. I'm also realizing that this bout of indecisiveness has more to do with trying to consider everyone in every decision I make (how will this small choice affect my husband?, etc.)


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

EllieBird said:


> I can see what you're seeing, however, in my case, these don't contradict one another. I stated that this was not something ordinary for me, but situational. I've taken this week off to get things done, forgetting how much I despise housekeeping tasks. Daydreaming about sailing and these breaks for personalitycafe have been helping me keep my sanity. I'm also realizing that this bout of indecisiveness has more to do with trying to consider everyone in every decision I make (how will this small choice affect my husband?, etc.)


Lets have another look at what you wrote:
"I am not a procrastinator, and like to finish my work first so that I can truly relax."
This would imply that you actually prefer to do your work first and that you would not feel relaxed unless you get this work done.
Then your next statement:
"I am increasingly becoming indecisive. This isn't something that is ordinary for me. I think it's because I am offered option 1: chores/work and 2: run errands. I want option 3: learn how to sail a boat, but the option is unavailable"
This one suggests that you don't want to do your work first, you'd rather put it off and do something else. These are contradictory statements.

Also you've been using the word "indecisive" to describe this behaviour, but most people in the real world (not this website) would call this "procastination" or "laziness". Just so you know I'm not labelling you as lazy.
Look around at the people that you know in real life, at home or school or work. Do you know any that prefer to get their chores done first before leisure? These are the people who you can't relate to.... If you know anyone like that then that's what "preferring to do your work first" looks like.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

robert666 said:


> Just popping in to say that this, from your first post:
> 
> 
> contradicts:


Fits the INFJ though. Actually, one of the many reasons I decided on INFJ for her. This one almost is instant proof for it.

It's J-ish, yet can be indecisive with things.

Also quotes like: ''I must recount all of the conversations I've had that day, and forecast future conversations.'' 


Just so much INFJ in her posting. Because she post so much and well-described about herself, this one was doable for me, and also because I am familair with the INFJ quite well.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

robert666 said:


> This would imply that you actually prefer to do your work first and that you would not feel relaxed unless you get this work done.
> This one suggests that you don't want to do your work first, you'd rather put it off and do something else. These are contradictory statements.
> Look around at the people that you know in real life, at home or school or work. Do you know any that prefer to get their chores done first before leisure? These are the people who you can't relate to.... If you know anyone like that then that's what "preferring to do your work first" looks like.


I'm sorry if I'm upsetting you, that isn't my intent with any of this. 

I am the only one I know that completes paperwork the very day I get it, 3 months before it's due. I honestly know very few people that avoid procrastination as actively as I do.

But it's okay, I don't find these to be crucial details to hash out in order to get my overall best fit. I am never going fit 100% into a category if we're looking at details and minor contradictions.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

robert666 said:


> Just popping in to say that this, from your first post:
> 
> 
> contradicts:


This isn't a contradiction at all.
Being decisive and not being a procrastinator isn't the same thing.
Decisiveness can be a sign of extraverted judging dom, while not being a procrastinator is merely a J thing.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

throughtheroses said:


> this is my favorite cognitive functions test.
> 
> Make sure to post your results for us!


_*Te (Extroverted Thinking) (40%)*
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking) (40%)* 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (80%)* 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%)*
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing) (30%)* 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing) (40%)* 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (65%)*
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling) (70%)* 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
*based on your results your type is likely - enfp*_

Alright, so I'm fairly level in introverted/extraverted in each function category, but I clearly lead with an Intuitive function, followed by Feeling. This helps me eliminate SJ and SP types, as well as NT types. So, it's looking like the final 2 are INFJ and ENFP. I'm going to take the Keys2Cognition functions test tonight for comparison. I found the Si and Se questions to be very obvious and repetitive (basically present/senses = Se, past/details = Si), which frustrated me a bit. So, I'm curious to see what the other test is like.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Okay, now here are my results from Keys 2 Cognition.

_extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************** (26.7)
average use

introverted Sensing (Si) ********************* (21.7)
limited use

extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37.9)
excellent use

introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************ (36.5)
excellent use

extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************** (17.3)
limited use

introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************ (24.7)
average use

extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************************** (30.9)
good use

introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.9)
excellent use

Summary Analysis of Profile

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INFP*

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation?s dynamics.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ENFP, or ISFP*_

So. What does this mean? Because, by this definition of Fi _"Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you."_ I am really thinking Fi is a great fit for what I feel like on the inside. But you all don't see Ne in me, right? Ni results were also "excellent use", but at a lower percentage than Fi. Are these tests pretty trustworthy? I am surprised not to get an INFJ result on either test.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

One more post for tonight. Looking into Keys 2 Cognition more, and the definitions of each function. By those definitions, I related most to Fi and Ni.

I definitely evaluate situations to see what best matches my personal identity, staying true to myself (Fi). But I am also always pursuing self growth and greater awareness to transform who I am and how I think (Ni).

I related least to Si and Te.

I'd say: Fi - Ni - Fe - Se - Ne - Ti - Si - Te

I'll need to sleep on this. I think we can safely eliminate STJ, NTJ, STP, SFJ and NTP. So, NFJ, SFP or maybe NFP. I still haven't looked into SFP types well enough to know whether or not it's a possibility for me.

I should have just stopped at INFJ! It seemed to fit me nicely at the time.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@EllieBird

Did you see my post outlining the inferior behavior of certain types? That's an important consideration, and it may also be useful for you to look into inferior Se.

Also, you can always just stop now and decide that you're an INFJ. If that's what fits, no one can really dispute that.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> One more post for tonight. Looking into Keys 2 Cognition more, and the definitions of each function. By those definitions, I related most to Fi and Ni.
> 
> I definitely evaluate situations to see what best matches my personal identity, staying true to myself (Fi). But I am also always pursuing self growth and greater awareness to transform who I am and how I think (Ni).
> 
> ...


Tests like these will only confuse you. A couple more questions (or less) and you come out a different type of person.
Better learn the functions and decide what your best fit is.
Although INFJ is still my strongest guess for you. Your overanalyzing is an INFJ trait (courtesy of Ti), while a Te type usually decides and then see what's next.
You're also very welcoming of others' views and opinions, I say forget about Fi.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> Tests like these will only confuse you. A couple more questions (or less) and you come out a different type of person.
> Better learn the functions and decide what your best fit is.
> Although INFJ is still my strongest guess for you. Your overanalyzing is an INFJ trait (courtesy of Ti), while a Te type usually decides and then see what's next.
> You're also very welcoming of others' views and opinions, I say forget about Fi.


Thank you for reassuring me, I appreciate it! I'll toss that Fi aside. It hasn't seemed fitting prior to that definition on Keys 2 Cognition, so I agree that it doesn't match up with the way I am. And that Ti overanalysis aspect is quite fitting, haha. I looked at that Reddit site that you provided early on in our discussion, and INFJ fits me so well! I also read the INFJ page on personalityhacker, and found it to be spot on for me.  Yay!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

throughtheroses said:


> Did you see my post outlining the inferior behavior of certain types? That's an important consideration, and it may also be useful for you to look into inferior Se.
> 
> Also, you can always just stop now and decide that you're an INFJ. If that's what fits, no one can really dispute that.


Yes, I did see that post, thank you for reminding me to look at inferior as well! I liked the brief summaries you gave for a few functions as inferior. Do you happen to have a brief summary for inferior Se?


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Yes, I did see that post, thank you for reminding me to look at inferior as well! I liked the brief summaries you gave for a few functions as inferior. Do you happen to have a brief summary for inferior Se?


Sure!

Inferior Se: results in serious anxiety about the unpredictability of the universe. The INxJ may begin to become entirely unconcerned with facts or experiencing anything firsthand. This could also lead to a buildup of distrust for anyone with an exciting, disorganized life. Taken to the extreme, the INxJ will erupt into a burst of sudden hedonism that could potentially have terrible consequences. This, in turn, can grow into a destructive pattern that will wreak havoc on the person's life, and probably lead to either (a) self-implosion, or (b) retreating from the cruel world and becoming even more disillusioned with reality.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

throughtheroses said:


> Inferior Te: results in an anger explosion. The normally mild-mannered IxFP will absolutely blow up and shock everyone that they can harbor so much harshness and disdain. Becomes domineering, stubborn, and above all else MAD. All is perfectly justified by Fi and this can make unhealthy IxFPs extremely manipulative. Never realizes its own wishy-washiness and cannot stand such behavior in others. (As an INFP, I can unfortunately attest to all of this.)


 Shhhhh, don't tell anyone, but this is me at my wits end for sure!!! Totally uncharacteristic of me, but I can be very dramatic, stubborn, bossy and angry when I'm super stressed. Which is so not me normally. 



> Inferior Ne: results in anxiety and the feeling that everything is about to go wrong. Gets hung up on every irrational detail and tends to perpetuate its own fears, which grow and grow until the ISxJ is completely paralyzed. Si often compensates by trying to instill order into the situation, such as reorganizing a room or cleaning, but this is just a distraction and does nothing to help the ISxJ escape from their anxiety.


I do not relate to this one much at all. I am more likely to feel that everything has already gone wrong and the world us crashing down, than to fear the future.



> Inferior Si: results in impatience, carelessness, and derision for orderly people. Overextended Ne-doms become even less attentive to detail and easily overwhelmed, and they go to great lengths to run away from their mundane and ordinary (one may even say Si-based) problems. Turns on other people and blames them for not allowing the ExFP enough freedom/space/resources/etc. Can become stagnant, self-pitying, and depressed, and never realizes that they are the source of their own problems.


 I have behaved this way when I've been under consistent stress and pressures from outside sources for far too long. Particularly the desire to run away from a mundane and ordinary life and pressures resulting from that life. And I do turn on those who I feel aren't giving me enough freedom and space. Shoot, and that last sentence too! 
However, I'm much more self-aware than the overall vibe of this inferior Si description.



> Inferior Se: results in serious anxiety about the unpredictability of the universe. The INxJ may begin to become entirely unconcerned with facts or experiencing anything firsthand. This could also lead to a buildup of distrust for anyone with an exciting, disorganized life. Taken to the extreme, the INxJ will erupt into a burst of sudden hedonism that could potentially have terrible consequences. This, in turn, can grow into a destructive pattern that will wreak havoc on the person's life, and probably lead to either (a) self-implosion, or (b) retreating from the cruel world and becoming even more disillusioned with reality.


Okay, not at all!! I thought I related to inferior Se based on being clumsy when I'm in my mind, or pigging out when I'm stressed, but not this at all, except maybe: _"(a) self-implosion, or (b) retreating from the cruel world and becoming even more disillusioned with reality."_ but not because of hedonism or destructive patterns! And,
this self-implosion and disillusion doesn't _actually_ happen, it just fits with how I _feel_ when the world has been getting me down for too long.



> I used to be caught between the two xNFPs myself, mostly because I was very social in high school and completely comfortable within my group of friends. This gave me a false E result, and I was too young and naive to realize how shy and introverted I really am. (INFPs have the habit of idealizing everything and everyone, including themselves. Haha.)


I relate to this so much!!! I was very social in parts of high school and college. But if I try very hard to think of my comfort level during these social and extraverted experiences, it's clear to me that I wasn't meant to be an extravert, and like you, I idealize aspects of myself, and we'll, most everything.

I'm not going to come to any conclusions from this, since I'm too tired to really do that all again at the moment, haha. But I'd say I relate to inferior Te most. I somewhat related to parts of inferior Si. I did not relate to inferior Ne or Se. Have a good day!  Thanks for providing this info!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Okay, not at all!! I thought I related to inferior Se based on being clumsy when I'm in my mind, or pigging out when I'm stressed, but not this at all, except maybe: _"(a) self-implosion, or (b) retreating from the cruel world and becoming even more disillusioned with reality."_ but not because of hedonism or destructive patterns! And,
> this self-implosion and disillusion doesn't _actually_ happen, it just fits with how I _feel_ when the world has been getting me down for too long.


Me neither. Got me thinking twice about my own Ni-dominance.



> I'm not going to come to any conclusions from this, since I'm too tired to really do that all again at the moment, haha. But I'd say I relate to inferior Te most. I somewhat related to parts of inferior Si. I did not relate to inferior Ne or Se.


I related to inferior Te as well. And somewhat Se, but not the other two.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Okay, not at all!! I thought I related to inferior Se based on being clumsy when I'm in my mind, or pigging out when I'm stressed, but not this at all, except maybe: _"(a) self-implosion, or (b) retreating from the cruel world and becoming even more disillusioned with reality."_ but not because of hedonism or destructive patterns! And,
> this self-implosion and disillusion doesn't _actually_ happen, it just fits with how I _feel_ when the world has been getting me down for too long.


Inferior Se is usually stereotyped as being clumsiness--but that fails to recognize that anyone can be clumsy, and if anything it's just correlated with bad Se, not necessarily an inferior function. I am the clumsiest, most spatially unaware person I know, and I don't have Se in my stacking whatsoever. (Hilariously, when I took the cognitive function test, Se was my lowest score with a whopping 0%!)

The "pigging out" that you mention does sound a bit more like a sudden burst of hedonism. A good way to think of it is that the INxJ becomes so overwhelmed, overextended, and fearful that they just throw caution to the wind, in a kind of "I don't even care anymore, so it doesn't matter" moment. Then they'll drink or eat to excess, or make a terrible hookup decision, be horrible to the people they love, or do something truly shocking. It's because at that point, they have completely given into their unhealthy, zombie-like Se. It's a classic Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde situation, if you think about it.

(Inferior Te people are more like Bruce Banner and the Hulk, for what it's worth.)



jetser said:


> Me neither. Got me thinking twice about my own Ni-dominance... I related to inferior Te as well. And somewhat Se, but not the other two.


That's very interesting, but you may not want to immediately rethink your type. Would longer descriptions help?

Inferior Se | Inferior Ne | Inferior Si | Inferior Te

Even as an INFP, I relate to elements of inferior Si and a few others. @jetser and @EllieBird , one thing to keep in mind is that everyone can exhibit unhealthy behavior of almost every variety. Anyone can be angry. Anyone can be so far beyond their moral complex that they just don't care anymore. People are nuanced, and not everything can be explained by MBTI. It's just cracking the overall patterns that can be the tough part, because we all tend to have a distinct view of ourselves and find it difficult to break from that. That's why I mistyped as an ENFP and a 4w3 for a long time--I didn't know the theories behind the methods, and once I did it was easy to realize my true types. 

Another complicating factor is "loops" versus inferior functions. In an INFP, this would be the Fi-Si loop versus inferior Te. And it can be very difficult to tell the Fi-Si death spiral from, say, inferior Si. (Essentially, the "loop" involves unhealthily and unintentionally neglecting the second function, which leads to an unbalanced chain of behavior.) Here's a very long and very good description of what a loop is, and how to tell apart the types from that.

I hope I haven't confused you more, @EllieBird. :crazy:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I skimmed through and I see no real reason to believe you are ISFJ, INFJ or INFP yet. lol


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> That's very interesting, but you may not want to immediately rethink your type. Would longer descriptions help?
> 
> Inferior Se | Inferior Ne | Inferior Si | Inferior Te
> 
> ...


When I'm at my absolute lowest I go to great lengths to justify why I'm right about something and why I deserve more than I got.
Then I start to make plans to avenge everything that's happened to me. Every little hurt somehow becomes significant, even the ones that were long time ago or totally unrelated to what I was originally upset about.
And then I realize that it's no use because people will only see the hurting and not that it's justified. And then I become just another one of those bullies that nobody likes.
So I usually turn to beer or listen to some music to swallow my sorrow.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Apple Pine said:


> I skimmed through and I see no real reason to believe you are ISFJ, INFJ or INFP yet. lol


Yeah, maybe I'm just a RGZL that's going through some stuff and my MBQK shadow side is exposing itself .

Edit: Is there anything you do see that might indicate another type?


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> .


I get you. Thanks for sharing that. Hope you're not feeling that way right now.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> I get you. Thanks for sharing that. Hope you're not feeling that way right now.


How discrete of you to not quote the whole message only reference it. :kitteh:


Reading about loops:

this:

"_Ti-Si loop dynamics: gets subconscious emotional relief from using past knowledge and experiences to explain away one’s mistakes or problematic beliefs about the world -> but fails to make any progress because of being unable to see new possibilities for solving recurring or long-running problems, resulting in paralysis that stokes inferior Fe fears about being completely stuck in one’s head, unable to have any effect -> _"

this:

"_Ni-Ti loop dynamics: concocts convoluted “logical” rationales to avoid confronting insecurities and to justify problematic assumptions about people/society/life -> but suffers chronic loneliness/unhappiness because of social incompetence or trying to deny the need for social acceptance, resulting in feelings of alienation or inadequacy that stoke inferior Se fears about being unable to actualize one’s talents for improving the world -> _"

and this:

"_Ni-Fi loop dynamics: represses unresolved negative emotions and transforms them into problematic and uncompromising moral edicts about how to live life in the world -> but nevertheless ends up haunted by uncertainty when moral beliefs continually produce poor outcomes, resulting in confusion that stokes inferior Se fears about never becoming the best and most competent version of oneself in the world -> _"

is what I most relate to. (in reverse order)


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Might Ni dominance try to suppress inferior Se by depriving themselves of hedonistic activities and pleasures as penance for past moments of overindulgence? ....


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Might Ni dominance try to suppress inferior Se by depriving themselves of hedonistic activities and pleasures as penance for past moments of overindulgence? ....


Absolutely! roud:


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

throughtheroses said:


> Absolutely!


Well there you have it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

@Jetser

This may be info overload, but it may be useful:
http://mbti-notes.tumblr.com/post/149191973762/type-spotting-guide
(As posted to another string in this forum)

*Step 1: Dominant*

Look for detailed evidence that seems to suggest a relatively consistent motivation underlying the person's behavior and decision making: 

Se (Extraverted Sensing): "Just do it!" -> ESxPs are driven to maintain a steady stream of positive feedback from the environment, quick to respond to novelty or changes. They tend to be expressive, energetic, proactive, interactive, and resilient, quick to get engrossed in a new/fun experience and also quick to move on once a situation is closed or an opportunity exhausted, though they may lack good direction if they are too easily distracted/tempted by enjoyment. Generally admired for their boldness or adventurousness.

Ne (Extraverted Intuition): "Get an idea, chase the idea" -> ENxPs are driven to explore interesting ideas and possibilities in the world, displaying a sense of excitement/urgency when they want to pursue a new possibility or bring an idea to full fruition. They tend to be imaginative, innovative, optimistic, and easygoing, wanting to maintain the freedom to go wherever their ideas go, though they can sometimes feel stuck if inspiration runs dry. Generally admired for their humor or creativity.

Te (Extraverted Thinking): "See a problem, solve the problem" -> ExTJs are driven to solve problems as efficiently as possible, often offering up useful information if they like you but easily frustrated/critical when seeing signs of incompetence in themselves or others. They tend to be strong-willed, determined, persevering, and formidable in going after goals or achieving the results they desire, though they can sometimes become a bit too aggressive or amoral in method. Generally admired for their fortitude or endurance.

Fe (Extraverted Feeling): "Relationships are everything" -> ExFJs are driven to maintain good standing in their relationships and always have an eye on social improvement, often relying on communal/social values to connect with others in a way that produces desirable social rewards. They tend to be amiable, inclusive, helpful, and supportive, though they can be oversensitive to being criticized, rejected, or judged negatively by others. Generally admired for their communicativeness or people skills.

Si (Introverted Sensing): "Tried-and-true is better for you" -> ISxJs are driven to stick with what they know and love and cherish, often relying on knowledge or methods that have already been proven reliable. They tend to be steadfast, dutiful, observant, and capable, taking quiet pride in attending to details/discrepancies that others might ignore/overlook, though they can get easily flustered when too many unexpected things happen. Generally admired for their responsible or dependable nature.

Ni (Introverted Intuition): "Serious matters only" -> INxJs are driven to reflect on meaning and implications, often looking towards the future and reflecting on how to carry out their personal vision. They tend to be perceptive, insightful, intense, and focused, taking quiet pride when they successfully understand how events will evolve, though they can feel easily frustrated if they cannot see the point/purpose of doing something or when people do not heed their warnings. Generally admired for their foresight or wisdom.

Ti (Introverted Thinking): "Just the facts, ma'am" -> IxTPs are driven to dissect and systematize information in order to understand how best to solve a problem or avoid/prevent problems, often formulating fact-based principles that produce sensible/coherent action. They tend to be investigative, critical, dispassionate, and self-sufficient, preferring to rely on their own analyses but sometimes not seeing the flaws in their reasoning if they become too detached from feedback. Generally admired for their calmness or problem solving skill.

Fi (Introverted Feeling): "To thine own self be true" -> IxFPs are driven to reflect on their feelings and act according to what they believe is right or wrong, often seeking to alleviate suffering or preserve individual integrity for themselves or those they feel responsible for. They tend to be sensitive, empathetic, just, and honorable, though they can have difficulty finding a home in the world due to their willingness to buck the system and live on their own terms. Generally admired for their sincerity or integrity.

* Step 2: Inferior *

The inferior can often be deduced by observing a person's major failure or how they behave when at their worst or lowest points in life.

ESxP -> Inferior Ni: "Everything is doomed" -> Since Se dominants are usually very easygoing and adaptable, at their worst, they are unable to trust the world and feel overcome with paranoia or misgivings. In moments of weakness, they become gloomy or cynical. Their failures will involve: being frustrated/blocked at every turn, being overcome with boredom or malaise that prevents them from taking the right action, or being too easily tempted away from their goal to achieve it successfully.

ENxP -> Inferior Si: "If only I could go back" -> Since Ne dominants are usually very open-minded and willing to explore new ideas, at their worst, they are unable to visualize positive possibilities and grossly exaggerate negativity or regret, feeling as though held back by a lifetime of problems/failure. In moments of weakness, they become pessimistic or obsessive. Their failures will involve: not being able to prioritize which ideas to pursue, failing due to clumsy implementation, or not having any inspiration for a long period of time. 

ExTJ -> Inferior Fi: "Why's the world so mean to me?" -> Since Te dominants are usually very efficient and capable in everything they do, at their worst, they feel weak and vulnerable and indulge self-pity when they cannot overcome their challenges. In moments of weakness, they become self-indulgent or overemotional. Their failures will involve: being too aggressive and then dealing with severe pushback, being too callous in how they treat people and causing harm, or being so focused on results that they neglect every other important thing.

ExFJ -> Inferior Ti: "If you're not with me, you're against me" -> Since Fe dominants are usually very attuned to social harmony and maintaining relationships, at their worst, they disconnect from people and indulge their most critical and mean judgments. In moments of weakness, they become highly suspicious or misanthropic. Their failures will involve: misunderstanding people's intentions, being unable to accept criticism or negative feedback, or being too overbearing, accusatory, or manipulative in their relationships.

ISxJ -> Inferior Ne: "I don't know what to do so let's try everything!" -> Since Si dominants are usually very attentive to stability and building detailed understanding, at their worst, they are unable to sort information carefully and then give in to their most irrational thoughts and imaginings. In moments of weakness, they become erratic or unruly. Their failures will involve: being too anxious or worried, being bombarded by too many setbacks or problems at once, or being overwhelmed by too much novelty or change.

INxJ -> Inferior Se: "Screw it!" -> Since Ni dominants are usually very reflective on meaning and implications, at their worst, they are unable to properly visualize implications and then throw caution to the wind. In moments of weakness, they become reckless or extreme in behavior. Their failures will involve: not being able to carry out their personal vision, not understanding the meaning of events, or not having a meaningful purpose in life.

IxTP -> Inferior Fe: "What's happening to me??!!" -> Since Ti dominants are usually very cool-headed and self-sufficient, at their worst, they are unable to think straight and feel clouded by emotional turmoil/upheaval. In moments of weakness, they become desperate or volatile. Their failures will involve: not listening to other opinions when they should, being (inadvertently) insensitive to others, or emotional repression that makes it difficult to solve a problem.

IxFP -> Inferior Te: "That's enough!!!" -> Since Fi dominants are usually very attentive to honor and integrity, at their worst, they are unable to withstand the vulnerability or mistreatment that they feel and give in to their darker aggressive/vengeful impulses. In moments of weakness, they become dogmatic or tyrannical. Their failures will involve: not being able to achieve goals due to disorganization, not being able to find good direction or a "home" where they can express themselves freely/fully, or not being able to influence moral outcomes to be in line with their personal values/desires.

* Step 3: Auxilliary "Parent" and Tertiary "Child"*

The auxiliary function is what makes a person psychological healthy, therefore, an underdeveloped auxiliary function or a failure to use it appropriately often results in dysfunctional behavior. The tertiary function is the childish aspect of personality. A person tends to misuse the tertiary whenever their ego feels threatened, childishly defending themselves against failure or criticism (instead of confronting it maturely). Therefore, look at any stubborn or defensive behaviors that produce self-inflicted problems.

Se or Ne dominant:

Ti-Fe (ExTP): Healthy auxiliary Ti should make an extravert more analytical and calculating in how they make decisions in order to produce beneficial results for everyone involved. However, a person can childishly resist Ti with tertiary Fe to twist social perception in favor of their mistakes/misdeeds. The result is thoughtless or devious behavior that leads to self-inflicted loss of relationship or social support.

Fi-Te (ExFP): Healthy auxiliary Fi should make an extravert more ethical and honorable in how they make decisions in order to avoid unhealthy behaviors that sabotage goals. However, a person can childishly resist Fi with tertiary Te to obtain immediate but superficial benefits or rewards. The result is unhealthy or destructive behavior that leads to self-inflicted pain and suffering.

Te or Fe dominant:

Si-Ne (ESxJ): Healthy auxiliary Si should make an extravert more careful and reflective in how they approach people or problems in order to manage situations more effectively. However, a person can childishly resist Si with tertiary Ne that makes excuses for very hasty decision making. The result is out-of-hand or micromanaging action that leads to self-inflicted discord or disorder.

Ni-Se (ENxJ): Healthy auxiliary Ni should make an extravert more nuanced and thoughtful in how they approach people or problems in order to carry out their vision successfully. However, a person can childishly resist Ni with tertiary Se that sees only what it wants to see to support misguided vision. The result is pointless or meaningless action that leads to self-inflicted failure or defeat.

Si or Ni dominant:

Te-Fi (IxTJ): Healthy auxiliary Te should make an introvert more competent and goal-oriented in order to quickly correct their faulty thinking and behavior whenever necessary so as to get better results. However, a person can childishly resist Te with tertiary Fi and concoct faulty moral reasoning for why they should stick with their beliefs at all costs. The result is stringent or absolutist behavior that leads to self-inflicted isolation or disappointment.

Fe-Ti (IxFJ): Healthy auxiliary Fe should make an introvert more sociable and compassionate in order to integrate well into social situations and accept feedback when change is necessary. However, a person can childishly resist Fe with tertiary Ti and concoct faulty logical reasoning for why they should not conform or care about social expectations. The result is insecure or guarded behavior that leads to self-inflicted unhappiness or loneliness.

Ti or Fi dominant:

Se-Ni (ISxP): Healthy auxiliary Se should make an introvert keen to explore and engage in new experiences in order to broaden their outlook on life and make better judgments. However, a person can childishly resist Se with tertiary Ni and make excuses for why they cannot or need not broaden their outlook. The result is short-sighted or oversimplistic judgments that lead to self-inflicted fatalism or self-defeatist thinking.

Ne-Si (INxP): Healthy auxiliary Ne should make an introvert keen to imagine new potential and make improvements to life. However, a person can childishly resist Ne with tertiary Si and stick with their old comfort zones or past knowledge/experience. The result is doubting or stubborn judgments that lead to self-inflicted pessimism or stagnation.

_ There are several other additional areas discussed on the website too..
_


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

EllieBird said:


> Well there you have it!  Thanks for your help!


You're so welcome! <3


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

Apple Pine said:


> I skimmed through and I see no real reason to believe you are ISFJ, INFJ or INFP yet. lol


 What type do you think I am?


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm curious about Fi. By the definition of being so intensely stuck in your own ways, opinions and values that you would rather hurt someone than to put your opinions aside in order to keep the peace - that is not very like me. Or being private about what's important to you and how you feel: no, I'm more likely to express and over share. 
However, this is so me:


Jewl said:


> I find that people who really prefer Fi like to focus on how significant something was _to them_, how much something weighed on _them_, the impact something had on _them_, how precious something is to _them_. You'll see a lot of inward reflection and rumination on something's _subjective_ value.


(Hope you don't mind my quoting you, Jewl!)


----------

